# Honest opinion - autosmart twin head polisher



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I use autosmart for my valeting business they do a smart tool polisher. http://www.waxyclean.co.uk/car-poli...rtool-car-polishing-machine-car-polisher.html
im after a machine polisher to do my van, car & families car after practice on scrap panels. I also want to restore a number of headlights.
Bottom line, are they any good? Am I limiting myself by getting one compared to a model for £100-£150 such as a das6 pro or something new? 
Also will the twin heads get in the way of some headlight designs when polishing??
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

Go for the das-6, the smarttool is not very good for headlights. 

Das-6 With a 75mm backingplate and some small polishing pads,


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I would go for a DA or rotary, for what your after possibly DA. Then again your going to practice on scrap panels so you could go rotary not easy to use on headlights mind.

Had my smartool for a couple of years and still not actually used it....:lol:

Yes i have used my DA's and the Rotary.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Would these be better for polishing & waxing, as opposed to correction, than using a DA ?

Do they give much greater coverage with the twin heads ?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> Would these be better for polishing & waxing, as opposed to correction, than using a DA ?
> 
> Do they give much greater coverage with the twin heads ?


They do correct I'm told. It's basically a cyclo copy, not a well used machine over here. I've asked on the autosmart section but very few people seem to have one. So I can't find much info on them!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

james_death said:


> I would go for a DA or rotary, for what your after possibly DA. Then again your going to practice on scrap panels so you could go rotary not easy to use on headlights mind.
> 
> Had my smartool for a couple of years and still not actually used it....:lol:
> 
> Yes i have used my DA's and the Rotary.


U have alot of machine's mr death ha ha. U should give it a try and let me know. I think the das6 pro will be the most versatile. Don't want a rotary. I'm only going to be buying 1 machine. So I need it to do all I want it to do.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

They just seem too complicated for what you need in my opinion. I'd rather have a smaller contact area so I can control the machine better. I'm also using 1 pad instead of 2. Ok, it could be argued that it works twice as quick but it doesn't. The pads are just smaller anyway. 

If your a valeter and looking to increase business by offering machine polishes the look into something like a flex vrg which is a very versatile machine. A high powered DA which will cut and not bog down. Fantastic build quality and I've been using mine daily.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

also could argue with the bigfoot instead of the flex


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

True but I'm thinking price. I've yet to try a Bigfoot to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> True but I'm thinking price. I've yet to try a Bigfoot to see what all the fuss is about.


I've got both if were local coulda tried mine out lol


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Its a perfectly good machine, I had one but this was a few years back now and I bought it brand new off ebay for 27quid. When you bring price into it then there is no question that you should go for the DAS-6 Pro over this. Both have their pros and cons but now having a DAS-6 Pro, i would def go this route.

For the record you can use this on headlights, just use one pad while the other spins in the air.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I've got one of these, it's ok, I find the soft pads can rub together and destroy themselves and the machine can be a bit cumbersome on vertical panels and in tight spots I've now got a rotary as well. My mates just bought a Das 21E from cyc, that's an awesome machine, may be an option for you:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the DR is proficient with the smart tool.

Go for the DAS6 Pro or similar and you can use the DA for waxing etc also.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> Its a perfectly good machine, I had one but this was a few years back now and I bought it brand new off ebay for 27quid. When you bring price into it then there is no question that you should go for the DAS-6 Pro over this. Both have their pros and cons but now having a DAS-6 Pro, i would def go this route.
> 
> For the record you can use this on headlights, just use one pad while the other spins in the air.


I'd buy one for £27! I'd like to be able to try both types out. The pads r cheap too ive been told.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> They just seem too complicated for what you need in my opinion. I'd rather have a smaller contact area so I can control the machine better. I'm also using 1 pad instead of 2. Ok, it could be argued that it works twice as quick but it doesn't. The pads are just smaller anyway.
> 
> If your a valeter and looking to increase business by offering machine polishes the look into something like a flex vrg which is a very versatile machine. A high powered DA which will cut and not bog down. Fantastic build quality and I've been using mine daily.


Flex a bit too much, I'll start with the das 6 pro I think. . Now what pads? Hmmm


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

You can get the das6 pro from clean your car for £99 with the group buy.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

realist said:


> I've got one of these, it's ok, I find the soft pads can rub together and destroy themselves and the machine can be a bit cumbersome on vertical panels and in tight spots I've now got a rotary as well. My mates just bought a Das 21E from cyc, that's an awesome machine, may be an option for you:thumb:


I looked at the das21e sounds good but I'd be after a smaller one, a 15mm. They might do one soon. Maybe I should wait. But if ive fancied one since I joined here. Just never got round to it.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hex logic ones. Real ones not those rubbish flexipad copies.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

james_death said:


> I think the DR is proficient with the smart tool.
> 
> Go for the DAS6 Pro or similar and you can use the DA for waxing etc also.


Apparently u can wax and buff off with the smart tool! I've asked on the autosmart section n not had any replies.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> Hex logic ones. Real ones not those rubbish flexipad copies.


Pads and polishes r something I need to look into. Thanks for the tip. Roughly how long will a load last? For instance using a cutting pad to remove semi oxidised paint?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

_Steven67 said:


> You can get the das6 pro from clean your car for £99 with the group buy.


Yes, Good dea.Have u got one off it? Could u get money off one of the kits?


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I didn't get on with mine


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with da if you do this for a living. Da are more hobby tools


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

WannaBd said:


> Apparently u can wax and buff off with the smart tool! I've asked on the autosmart section n not had any replies.


You certainly can but not with a rotary well i wouldnt.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

WannaBd said:


> Yes, Good dea.Have u got one off it? Could u get money off one of the kits?


Yeah I got one a few months ago! Quality kit! I got AF Rev kit from amazon for cheap when it was on sale! You could try and talk to the guys over at clean your car. Worth a go.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

smegal said:


> I wouldn't bother with da if you do this for a living. Da are more hobby tools


Its my first polisher, so I'd prefer to use the da first, just for peace of mind. So the smart tool wasn't any good for you because?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

smegal said:


> I wouldn't bother with da if you do this for a living. Da are more hobby tools


da aren't just hobby tools i could name a few machines that most detailers use over rotary 3401 , lhr15es , lhr21es


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

WannaBd said:


> Its my first polisher, so I'd prefer to use the da first, just for peace of mind. So the smart tool wasn't any good for you because?


I found it cumbersome. Mine, I found that you really had to lean on it to get any cut, it was also awkward on smaller or curved panels


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Clean ocd said:


> da aren't just hobby tools i could name a few machines that most detailers use over rotary 3401 , lhr15es , lhr21es


Are they not forced orbital as opposed to da though.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

smegal said:


> I found it cumbersome. Mine, I found that you really had to lean on it to get any cut, it was also awkward on smaller or curved panels


that's what I was thinking esp if I want to do headlights. I think i'll be a chicken and get a da6 pro as cant afford a rupes 15, sounds like a good machine tho, power of rotary without the risks.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

For headlights and other intricate areas just use some spot pads


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

smegal said:


> Are they not forced orbital as opposed to da though.


bigfoot aint forced the flex is


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

I use a Smartool and Porter Cable (original DA that was copied by Kestrel for DA6 IIRC)

I find that the ST is easy to use, can give great results in quick time and is very, very safe. Yeah, it can be a little unusual to start with (after coming from single headed machines) but you soon adjust and combined with AS pads and compounds it has been superb. I have recently fitted a 25ft lead and that has helped in day to day stuff no end.

My PC is smoother to use and has a wider range of speeds (or seems to) so combined with a 6" pad can cut more (or once again seems to). 

Pros and cons to each as you'd expect. I find I still use the ST more than the PC but I'm pretty sure you can achieve reasonable results with each machine if you persevere with compounds and pad trials and testing.

For value for money, the ST is pretty hard to beat......how well do you get on with your AS rep? Can he lend you one to trial?


----------

